# qui no es consola és perquè no vol



## GEmma!!

Hola!
Com podria traduir "qui no es consola és perquè no vol" en anglès??
Literalment no, però hi ha alguna frase feta semblant??


Moltíssimes gràcies!


----------



## sound shift

Hola!
Pots explicar-nos el sentit d'aquesta frase? Com es diu amb castellà?


----------



## GEmma!!

Aquesta frase significa que et pots conformar amb el que sigui, el significat és bastant literal, és a dir que hi ha solucions per tot.

Es diu amb el sentit de resignar-se...

He buscat definicions al web però no en trobo, el que sí he trobat són exemples dins d'un context (google).

Ho sento, no sóc bona fent definicions..
Algú m'ajuda?

Necessitaria un equivalent a l'anglès!

Moltes gràcies.


----------



## sound shift

Hmmm .....

The only set expression I can think of is

_Where there's a will [una voluntat] there's a way [una soluciò]_


----------



## louhevly

GEmma!! said:


> Aquesta frase significa que et pots conformar amb el que sigui, el significat és bastant literal, és a dir que hi ha solucions per tot.
> 
> Es diu amb el sentit de resignar-se...
> 
> He buscat definicions al web però no en trobo, el que sí he trobat són exemples dins d'un context (google).
> 
> Ho sento, no sóc bona fent definicions..
> Algú m'ajuda?
> 
> Necessitaria un equivalent a l'anglès!
> 
> Moltes gràcies.




After looking up a few of these references on Google, my impression is that it means "whoever can't make the most of a bad situation isn't trying".  I don't think we have an idiom for this.  The closest I can come at the moment is "Every cloud has a silver lining", but that's more like "No hi ha mal que per bé no vingui".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Hi, Lou,

I've heard "There is a rainbow behind every cloud"; however, as you point out, it does not mean quite the same thing. 

I wonder whether there's a good Shakespeare quotation for it. That fellow said all things possible


----------



## chics

Hola! 

En anglès, no sé.  En castellà es *quien no se consuela es porque no quiere*. Es fa servir quan enfront d'una cosa negativa gran, algú intenta consolar però nomès aconsegueix treure'n un avantatge molt petit, en relació a la cosa negativa. Irònicament, és clar. O també en certa manera per indicar resignació, però sempre hi ha una punteta d'ironia.

Per exemple, "he suspès el meu curs d'anglès, ara m'hauré de passar l'estiu estudiant, sense vacances" llavors, si el tiu afegeix "bé! així no m'avorriré!", pots dir "qui no es con sola és perque no vol".

Altres exemples... no sé "no tinc amics, però ja em va bé, no saps el que estalvio en postals d'aniversari", "plou cada dia aquest estiu, l'avantatge és que podrem menjar cargols", etc.

Eeh... ops! Algú ajuda per explicar-ho millor?


----------



## GEmma!!

és impossible explicar-ho millor!

Moltíssimes gràcies!
M'heu ajudat de debò!


GEmma.


----------

